# Amish oatmeal bread



## mdboatbum (Dec 30, 2011)

Our trip got postponed by a day, so I was playing around in the kitchen today.

4.5 cups AP flour (+more as needed)

1.5 cups oat flour or finely ground oats (recipe called for 6 cups flour, but I wanted to try ground oats. Its crumblier but healthier with the oats)

2 cups water.

1tsp salt

2/3 cup sugar, or Honey, or a combo of the 2

1.5 TB active dry yeast

1 stick butter melted

Warm the water to 105˚f and add yeast and sugar or honey to bloom yeast.

Once bloomed, add the melted butter, and then add to flour mixture.

Knead, rise, punch, form, rise, paint with egg wash and sprinkle with oats, bake at 350˚ for 30-40 minutes or until browned and hollow sounding.

Enjoy!


----------



## big casino (Dec 30, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks! It's pretty tasty.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 31, 2011)

Your bread looks pretty darn good to me to.


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds tasty :) 


Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

It looks & sounds delicious!


----------

